# broadhead question



## Knee Deep (Jun 4, 2011)

I want something that will penetrate and give a good blood trail. Do yall recommend 2 or 3 blade broadheads for hogs and deer? and also what is the best glue to put them on a screw-in adapter? Thanks in advanced for all suggestions


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 4, 2011)

I use only 2 blades with my longbow, but others use 3 blade with good success.  At my draw length I'm shooting around 47 lbs and I want all the penetration I can get.  My arrows are tipped with either Magnus 1's, or the old Bear razorheads. 

I glue them on with regular hot melt glue from a craft store.


----------



## Slasher (Jun 4, 2011)

Either a big 2 blade or a good 3 blade... Either way, and folks will argue that question to death... 

I like a lil slow drying (24hr ) epoxy to give me time to spin and set my broadheads


----------



## gurn (Jun 5, 2011)

All good advice. Do you have ah spin tester? I shoot low poundage so I use ah two.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jun 5, 2011)

Is that slow drying epoxy permanent or can you heat it up to remove it like a glue?


----------



## Knee Deep (Jun 5, 2011)

I have no clue what a spin tester is. How does it work? I've always spun them on my hand, but if they were off then I had no idea how to fix them.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 5, 2011)

I spin my on my table top. You keep turning and pushing ya broadhead till no wobble in ya spin. That's why ya use a glue that won't set up before ya get it to spin true. As far as best broadhead for penetration that goes with your set up and how good of a shooter you are. No one broadhead is going to give you a perfect blood trail all the time no matter how good your shot is. Sharpness and placement is the key. That's my 2 cents for what its worth. Mike


----------



## gurn (Jun 5, 2011)

Knee Deep said:


> I have no clue what a spin tester is. How does it work? I've always spun them on my hand, but if they were off then I had no idea how to fix them.



Me too or I just couldnt get em as good as I would like. Then again I aint the sharpest head in the quiver.
I fould one ah these at ah yard sale for $5. I love it.
It works fast and they come out perfect.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-WUIJGz0Vo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## robert carter (Jun 5, 2011)

I use two part 5 minute epoxy. Gorrilla is the brand I think.I glue them on the arrow and spin them in my hand. Easy to feel misalignment.
  I shoot around 48 pounds like Tailfeather and favor a Big two blade or Woodsman. Right at the moment I`m shooting 190 grain Interceptors but have a quiver full of wood arrows with woodsmans,zwickey no mercy,and magnus heads on them and I plan on shooting all of them at some critters.RC


----------



## Knee Deep (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help. The broadhead choice was the only thing stoppin me from sendin my order off. I went back and forth on several that yall suggested. Now maybe in 7 to 10 business days, I will have my setup complete, for now, and wont be chasin my one arrow that I have all over the yard.  Thanks again


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm new to trad archery myself.  I'm a virgin in the kill department, but I bought some screw on Magnus 2's and  shot one of them for the first time the other day.

I was very impressed.  All my arrows I put that broadhead on flew like darts!  No difference whatsoever from shooting a field tip.

I'm sure if I can keep my composure on a whitetail or hog when the time comes and make a good shot, the Magnus 2's won't let me down.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 20, 2011)

i like the Magnus 2's also....always have, but try to stay away from the shoulder of whatever you're shootin' at. I had a sow turn my broadhead into a fish hook earlier this year.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 21, 2011)

i know you are talking about glue on heads and all the above is great info, BUT if you ever try screwin heads check out the 4 blade magnus stingers,awsome head on deer size game, probably hogs as well but havent used them on hogs.........small bleeder but dont let that fool ya, they really spill the blood


----------



## Dennis (Jun 21, 2011)

I Have shot 3 blade snuffers and 2 blade magnus in past years. But last year i tryed the 4 blade muzzy phantoms and had good luck with them and will shoot them again this year but there all good heads


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 21, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> i know you are talking about glue on heads and all the above is great info, BUT if you ever try screwin heads check out the 4 blade magnus stingers,awsome head on deer size game, probably hogs as well but havent used them on hogs.........small bleeder but dont let that fool ya, they really spill the blood



X2 on the stinger in both 2 blade and the 2 blade with low profile bleeders. This style has served me well for years. I don't sharpen my own broadheads. I can do it as well as most people but that is not sharp enough for me. I have shot them all from razorheads to deltas to eskimos but about ten years ago I had a reality check on myself as I watched a big blacktail walk three hundred yards with my "perfect shot" behind his shoulder. I knew that I could get a broadhead pretty dang sharp but it was not scalpel sharp.  Switching to a factory sharpened broadhead bruised my ego but for me and the animals I hunted, it was the right thing to do.
The difference between a sharp brodhead and a razor/scalpel sharp broadhead on a perfect hit is minimal. On a marginal hit the difference is staggering.

 A neat feature of the Stinger head is that you can buy replacement main blades for between 2-3 buck each. I can attest to what these heads will do to a hog.

Broadhead discussions can get pretty exciting (to each his own) but I can offer this as well. My son hunted Africa with a 38 pound bow and took 5 species up to the size of kudu. Every single animal fell within sight.

That Phantom broadhead with its very similar design looks like a winner as well.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to respectfully disagree on the Magnus Stingers.
I have opened 2 seperate packs of brand new Stingers;
one non, and the other serrated, and none of the heads 
seemed very sharp to me. I can get a Magnus 1, or M2, sharper using a file.

You are correct Mr Russell, there are a number of threads in this section with discussions
of broadheads. There are just as many with really good techniques for 
getting a killing edge on a big piece of steel.

In no certain order, here is but a few:

The H Bomb Effect

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=553273&highlight=sharpen+broadhead

Chris Spikes video; Sharpening Broadheads

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=454308&highlight=sharpen+broadhead

More Broadhead Sharpening

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=214315&highlight=sharpen+broadhead

Click on this search:

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=10126102

My favorite heads:
Magnus 1
Simmons Treeshark
STOS
all 175 to 200 grains.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 22, 2011)

some 4 blade stinger damage, these heads were never sharpened, they were straight from the package and were shaving sharp, but i do resharpen mine on a paper wheel system.......


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 1, 2011)

Dennis said:


> I Have shot 3 blade snuffers and 2 blade magnus in past years. But last year i tryed the 4 blade muzzy phantoms and had good luck with them and will shoot them again this year but there all good heads



I am a glue on, sharpen it yourself type of guy. I've tested and shot pretty much 95% of whats out there. All that said? The Muzzy phantom is bout mean as a snake when it comes to nasty lil heads. Sharpening challenged?? glue and spin challenged?? That would be my recommendation.

Other than that?? my highest recommendation would go to the ONE YOU CAN GET THE ABSOLUTE SHARPEST.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 1, 2011)

Magnus 1 broadhead for me, i have learned how to get them razor sharp with a file, ceramic rod, and a piece of leather, can shave the hair off my legs with them.

Although I do have to mention, I noticed my heads were getting dull just by sitting up for a while or either leaving them in my bow quiver for awhile. I started putting some oil on them, anything will work, vegetable oil, gun oil, olive oil and it seems to make the edge last longer and stop the micrscopic corrosion of the edge. Maybe I am getting to technical, but thats just me.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 1, 2011)

I prefer the 3 blade for nasty holes. The VPA Terminator is available as a solid screw in head and as a glue on if needed. They are incredibly easy to sharpen and can be done with a file. They can also take a ton of abuse. to top it off, they are available in weights from 100g all the way to 300g. I doubt your penetration would suffer any by using a 3 blade with bows of 45 lbs and above. If you couldn't drive a 3 blade through, probably couldn't drive a two blade through either.
bigjim


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank guys, I have some of the woodsmans now but I will probably keep trying different one's, just to play around with them a little. Cause I'm learning that everytime I think I have everything I want for my setup, I see something else that I want. I think I may add those muzzy's and/or magnus's to my inventory.  This is part of the fun, trying to figure out what I want and what works best but I wouldnt even be close if it was not for the opinions of yall.  Thanks for all the help


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 3, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> I have to respectfully disagree on the Magnus Stingers.
> I have opened 2 seperate packs of brand new Stingers;
> one non, and the other serrated, and none of the heads
> seemed very sharp to me. I can get a Magnus 1, or M2, sharper using a file.
> ...



You forgot to add mine
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=565516&highlight=


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 3, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> You forgot to add mine
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=565516&highlight=



HaHa! I dont think I'll be trying that.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dennis said:


> I Have shot 3 blade snuffers and 2 blade magnus in past years. But last year i tryed the 4 blade muzzy phantoms and had good luck with them and will shoot them again this year but there all good heads



X's2. I shot my first deer with a 45# recurve and got a pass through right behind the shoulders with a Muzzy Phantom 4 blade. I watched her fall, but the blood trail. she left was heavy. The entire arrow that I used weighed 510 grains, with 250 grains of its weight up on front of the arrow. The broadhead had a couple nicks in the blades from the doe's ribs. I resharpened it and still use it to this day. That is merely MHO, and there are lots of great heads to choose from.


----------



## SOS (Jul 13, 2011)

For deer, any sharp 2 or 3 blade that flies well will do just fine.  All things equal, I tip my hat toward a 3 blade for hogs.  I haven't killed as many hogs as some on this forum, but 2 blades seem to close up a little faster with the skin, fat and cartildge on a pig.  JMHO.


----------

